

Facebook slides another 7% - akg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304019404577419911507532738.html

======
AndrewDucker
Any guesses how far down it will go?

~~~
lysa
I, for one, hope it goes as far down as possible. Instead of investing in
companies driving real inovation for mankind, all money-hungry, so-called,
investors are betting their money on a rape-inventory type of application
which in my opinion has no real benefits for humans in the long run.

